# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Cedar Point, Thom Matthews, Scare Documentary, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – EPISODE 167 – HAUNT SEASON/SCARE BEGINS!!

Haunt Season has finally begun! Many haunts around the country are opening this weekend so get out and support your local haunts. Badger chats with Tony Clarke of Cedar Fair, about new changes to Cedar Point HalloWeekends, as well as the return of Midnight Syndicate with a brand new show, Conspiracy of Shadows. if you have not seen them perform live before, GO! they out on an amazing show. In addition, Badger brings us an interview with Thom Matthews of Friday the 13th fame to kick off the haunt season. He killed Jason (sorta), could you?
Our Roundtable of Terror is about a new DVD release, Scare: A look behind the Shadows, with filmmaker Don Patterson, as he chronicles Kelly Collins’ ScareAtorium, and shows you what it’s like at a heavily actor driven haunt.
Badger is back with Deadline News, Storm rants about reverse psychology, Meathook Jim talks about appreciating the show your local haunts put on, and Jerry spins the trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become and accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW
Featured Music:
Halloween – Her Ghost Comes Out to Play
Here Come the Mummies – Creepin’
Eerie Von – Nightmare
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

